# Dankung and inconsistent tubes



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello people, just received 10 m of 1842 Dankung tubes in the mail. When compared to my 1842's from my previous order , they are thinner and feel much different. I can't say it's better or worse. But just has you wondering if we can ever be sure of what tubes we are actually shooting. Has anyone experienced this as well?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh and here's the packaging ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Do you have a way to measure the ID and OD? That's the best way I can think of to tell what tubes you received.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Devil'sRival said:


> Do you have a way to measure the ID and OD? That's the best way I can think of to tell what tubes you received.


not sure how to measure it with the decimals and all? Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

A clear ruler may work. Cut the tube flat and put it against the ruler. A digital caliper will do the OD but I'm not sure it'll go small enough for the ID.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Devil'sRival said:


> A clear ruler may work. Cut the tube flat and put it against the ruler. A digital caliper will do the OD but I'm not sure it'll go small enough for the ID.


Will look into it, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

I work for a medical co. and I realize not everyone has access to a pin gauge set, laser mic or optical comparator...that is how I measure mine...you get a pin gauge set fairly cheap...i.d. o.d. = wall thickness... good luck...

Gary


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

After testing them out, they are completely inaccurate. For one, they stretch a lot more than the previous batch, they shoot around 6-7 inches high and they feel cheap and different(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I usually cut my single tubes 9.5 inches and make a 1.5 pseudo and I'm good, these I have to cut to about 8 inches and they still feel weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've had the same problem with TBG . One batch cut 3/4 in straight cut 7in shot perfect. Cut some more from different batch barely made it to the target. Most Dankung tubing I've bought has been pretty good only had one bad batch. Order the premium tube next time. Has more quality control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

I here ya guys...probably the quality in the pebax (resin) they used to extrude it....they probably bought from a different vendor for cost reasons or compound was changed and since it is not and/or used for medical they do not have to have a cert. with it.

Gary


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

At any rate, I've written to Dankung about this. Let's see what they're going to say...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, after sending an email to Dankung. They have agreed to send me some premium tubes so I can do some testing and comparing. Awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

either there is no quality control or they did not know of the change...some manufactures make a change in product and do not even tell the dealers as they are not required to...going out on a limb but it does happen...

Gary


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Gary r. voigt said:


> either there is no quality control or they did not know of the change...some manufactures make a change in product and do not even tell the dealers as they are not required to...going out on a limb but it does happen...
> 
> Gary


Yup, I don't think they were aware of the change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

That looks so significant between the two that the person may have just marked them wrong.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

fsa46 said:


> That looks so significant between the two that the person may have just marked them wrong.


Regardless, they are completely inaccurate and I was getting nothing but flyers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Are Dankung tubes THAT much cheaper than Simpleshot dipped latex? I really like those and find them to be perfectly consistent.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dankung did say they updated the black tubes to be "better" ... and more stretchy seems to me like it would be better. Also keep in mind that as you shoot the tubes .. they get wider. The diameter enlarges as you shoot. So this could account for the visual size difference.

Also as you shoot tubes they lose the "shine" and smoothness on the outside. A worn in set looks and feels MUCH different than a new set.

I can only really speak for the black ones though ...

Or possibly they gave you 2040s by mistake.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently received some amber 1745 tubing from DanKung (not Premium). It's a bit fatter than my older batch of black 1745. The new amber stuff is noticeably faster too. I'm fine with that and can adjust accordingly.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've noticed inconsistencies with dankung tubes as well. I recently got some of the new premium 1842. Hopefully the premium stuff will be more consistent. But dankung tubes aren't the only elastics I've had inconsistencies with. I once ordered a large roll of tbg that was mostly unusable because one side of it was thinner than the other side and the edges of it were wavy, not straight. And I've had Alliance Sterling 107s that were quite slow, while other ones rivaled 1" tbg.

But I've decided to stick with dankung stuff for a couple reasons. First, it's made specifically with slingshots in mind. Second, band sets are easier to make and they last much longer for me. I know some people say that tubes don't last any longer than flats, but that hasn't been my experience and I've shot a ton of both flats and tubes. Could be the way that I rig my bands. My son shoots OTT and in his case tubes don't seem to last much longer, even when he uses some kind of buffer at the fork end. I shoot ATT and I notice a big difference in life span between flats and tubes.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

What's ATT?

I don't notice tubes lasting longer than the medical latex I use.

I don't really favor one over the other beyond what the frame dictates.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

By ATT, I mean against the ties


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I had to look even that up. My tubes always fail about two inches in front of the pouch.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

That sounds like an odd spot for them to fail. My tubes ( and flats for that matter ) always fail either right at the pouch or right at the fork.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I forgot to mention I do pseudo tapers pretty much exclusively when I shoot tubes. So maybe that's the area that gets stressed the most.

I tie both tubes and flats with waxed leatherworking string. It seems not to cut the latex.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> I had to look even that up. My tubes always fail about two inches in front of the pouch.


I have the same issue with the recent black dankung tubes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh pseudo tapers. Ok, that makes more sense now. And it also explains why the life span is about the same as flats. I don't shoot pseudo tapers anymore. I found them to be a pain in the rear to make and they always had short life spans for me. For just a little more draw weight, I found that two singles per side ( or one loop per side ) shot just about as fast but lasted much longer. I'm not knocking them though. Many people like them and I can see why.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

They're definitely a pain to make at first. I do notice a significant improvement in velocity over straight tubes but I haven't chronied it. Bill Hays actually broke 500fps with them I beleive.

For me full looped tubes get twisted inside each other too often. They also seem to curl after a while. And for me are even harder to make than pseudo tapers. I have a lot of trouble with the pouch. But I don't do them very often.

I'd say straight tubes definitely last longer than flats. Although .040 latex comes close.

I definitely like the lower noise level of tubes.

Again I like both. And I can understand why people tend to like one or the other.


----------

